# Any masdevallia growers out there?



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 14, 2013)

Recently I bought a Cheryl Shohan 'The Babe' and love that the flowers reach high above the leaves and would like to get some more. I can purchase from the following list and would love some help in chosing. It would also be nice to get some that bloom later in the year. 
These are non blooming plants:

Masdevallia Bella Donna 'Lehua Snow Blush 'HCC/AOS	2.75" $20.00 
Masdevallia Cheryl Shohan 'Red Hot Momma' AM/AOS	2.75" $35.00 
Masdevallia coccinea v. alba 'Blanca' AM/AOS	2.75" $35.00 
Masdevallia Falcata 'Golden Gate' AM/AOS	2.75" $35.00 
Masdevallia Falcon's Gold 'Mauna Loa' HCC/AOS	2.75" $35.00 
Masdevallia Fuchsia Dawn 'Rolfe' AM/AOS	2.75" $20.00 
Masdevallia Golden Monarch 'Golden Maiden' HCC/AOS	2.75" $35.00 
Masdevallia Heathii 'Golden Gate' HCC/AOS	2.75" $35.00 
Masdevallia Marguerite 'Red Star' HCC/AOS	2.75" $20.00 
Masdevallia Red Wing 'Volcano Queen' HCC/AOS	2.75" $20.00 

Masdevallia (Mary Staal x White Angel)	2.75" $8.00 
Masdevallia Cheryl Shohan 'The Babe'	2.75" $6.00 
Masdevallia Mary Staal 'Pink Blush'	2.75" $8.00 
Masdevallia Sandi Sprenkle 'Okika'	2.75" $10.00 
Masdevallia Southern Sun 'Okika'	2.75" $8.00 
Masdevallia Vamp	2.75" $6.00 


The next group may be avialable in bud:

Masdevallia Cheryl Shohan 'The Babe'	2.75" $8.00 
Masdevallia Cheryl Shohan 'Sweet Sister'	2.75" $10.00 
Masdevallia Mary Staal 'Pink Blush'	2.75" $10.00 
Masdevallia Red Wing	2.75" $10.00 
Masdevallia Southern Sun 'Okika'	2.75" $10.00 
Masdevallia Golden Monarch 'Steve Skoien' 2.75" $20.00 
Masdevallia Bella Donna 'Lehua Snow Blush' HCC/AOS	2.75" $25.00 
Masdevallia Heathii 'Golden Gate' HCC/AOS	2.75" $40.00


----------



## goldenrose (Apr 14, 2013)

What are your temp ranges?


----------



## Ruth (Apr 14, 2013)

I have a few. The only ones that I know of from the list are Heathii (which I have) which is great. It is a good sized plant and likes a little more light. Don't have any others on the list, but Bella Donna is on my want list, and also a white Mary Staal. That is a good price for some of those. A couple others that I would recommend that are not on your list are Peach Fuzz, and Highland Monarch


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Apr 14, 2013)

Rose, at the moment I'm still in the 6 months where I heat the greenhouse. At the moment 68 days and 60 night. However now that the sun is coming out (at times) it goes all the way up to the mid 80's and then we release the heat and it comes back to 75. In the summer I don't really have bad temps in there. It may go up to the mid 80's during the day, with maybe a week or high temps. It does however cool down most nights. I had a cross masd. in there for about a year and had forgoten about it. I didn't even give it the extra water that it needed but when I pulled it a few days ago I see a spike on the way although it did lose a couple of leaves. The Cheryl Shohan 'The Babe' that I recently bought is a hugh plant in a 3 inch pot that is just cramed in there. It has 4 flowers and this morning I see another 3 spikes on the way. 

Ruth thanks for replying. Yes, that is a wholesale price lis that we are looking at, so the prices are good on most things.


----------



## cnycharles (Apr 14, 2013)

redwing is always an amazing hybrid and I know that coccinea albas look amazing, but I don't know about their heat tolerance


----------



## billc (Apr 14, 2013)

Redwing holds the blooms high above the leaves and is fairly tolerant of higher temps during the day. It will start to sulk after several days above 80-85 but bounces back quickly.

Bill


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Apr 15, 2013)

I'm just starting to get into masdevallias, wish I had better conditions for them.


----------

